# My NX2000



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi to all,

this is a german girls NX2000 :


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i could comfortably sleep in the back of your car


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

very nice ride. looks comfy too. whats under the hood?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice, and very fuzzy too, LOL. Now, let's see some shots of the naked engine bay.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks really really good! I'm not really a fan of the fuzzy interior, but it works. It's nice to see something so original. Keep up the good work, and yeah, let's see some engine pics!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang.. it looks so comfy in there...


----------

